# Pistol grip?



## Galthoas (Sep 7, 2011)

I admit to only being on the forum for a few weeks now, and while searching I have seen many beautiful slingshots that have been custom made by the many talented people on here. But that said i have only noticed two real styles of these slingshots, the natural fork, and the flat frames. and that one either uses a hammer grip or a finger supported style to shoot with. The hammer style I can see as having a lack of balance or stability that can come with the finger grip but it would also have less stress on the wrist then the finger grip. My question then is why has no one looked at making a pistol grip style handle to shoot with?

I would think that this would balance the problems between the hammer and the finger grip as the hand is in a more natural position, the fingers are balancing the support of the slingshot and there is less strain on the hand.

Maybe you can help explain this to me?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi!

You mean something like this:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10956-natural-shield/


----------



## Galthoas (Sep 7, 2011)

Close to yes, the shield is a great mod, but I was actually thinking of extending the forefinger forward as if sitting on the trigger of a pistol or even extending the finger as if one is getting ready to shoot. I would think that this would add both stability and strength to the hand.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was under the assumption pistol grip and hammergrip were the same thing ...


----------



## Galthoas (Sep 7, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of this


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I would like to see it in action when your done building one. That would be great.


----------



## Galthoas (Sep 7, 2011)

Not quiet that either, although a beauty. No I am thinking of traditional forks found on a slingshot, however the whole of it would be a pistol minus the barrel but slightly extending in front of the forks to place the forefinger along side as seen in the picture I placed above. Another picture can be seen below of how the handle would extend out from the forks which would be centered above the handle and the finger placement more of what I was thinking. With the pistol shown below if you were to remove the barrel, the trigger and guard but still be able to extend the finger forward as shown.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've seen several of that style, and even have plans to make one myself. One reason you see so few is because they require a lot of work and usually must be two pieces. Many of us shoot thumb and forefinger high on the forks and pistol grip can't be shot that way. If there were some serious advantage to them, I'm sure some of the world-class marksmen on the forum would be shooting them. Personally, I think they are too restrictive of shooting style. I'm planning to build one to shoot extra-heavy bands. By all means, make one and tell us how it works.

Is this what you had in mind?










Henry


----------



## Galthoas (Sep 7, 2011)

I have only really shot hammer style before with my Trumark so I am still learning on what might work and what might not. I have already thought of making one like this and even began the prep work for the handle section which I promptly messed up, but have not given up on since I have plenty of wood to work with on the handle. The forks are going to take a bit of work as I am not sure yet on what they should entail in design, but I I will keep you guys informed with what I learn. If I think it is worth while then I might make a second for someone with a lot more expertise to try as well.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

There is actually one on sale on E Bay with what looks like a 1911 style grip. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Update-Diablo-Slingshot-Cartridge-Wood-Handle-Hunt-/140567853343?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ba7f391f .


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I made this a while ago..


----------



## Galthoas (Sep 7, 2011)

So they do exist, the question is do they perform as I think, or are they not worth the time making?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There are a couple of problems with this sort of design.

First, in general if the forks extend very far above the hand, there is a LOT of torque placed on the wrist; the higher the forks, the longer the lever arm transferring force to your wrist. That is part of what makes hammer style shooting unstable, especially with heavy bands. Folks tend to choke up on the forks to cut down on the wrist strain.

Second, if the forks extend much in front of the wrist, just a slight deviation from center puts a lot of sideways torque on the handle, tending to swivel the whole rig off to one side. It takes a lot of grip strength to control that twist tendency. So most designs with a fork much out front include some sort of wrist brace to stabalize the rig.

Third, just have a look at how you hold and aim a pistol, as opposed the slingshot. Think of your pistol grip as an oval, with the long dimension running from the middle of the fingers back through your wrist. By the plane of the grip, I mean a plane running up and down the grip and extending back along this long dimenstion through the wrist. I hold the slingshot in my left hand and draw with my right. So I am drawing across my body. The bands are not aligned along my left arm. If you make a pistol grip slingshot, the designs I have seen have the plane of the forks perpendicular to the plane of the grip. If I were drawing with the bands in line with the arm holding the grip, my bands would be properly aligned with the forks. But that is not the case. So to have the draw be properly aligned with the forks, the forks must be offset at an angle to the grip, assuming you are holding the pistol in an upright position. The alternative is to tilt the holding hand backwards, which will put more strain on the wrist. With a normal slingshot, the whole rig can turn slightly in the hand to compensate for the fact that the draw is not in line with the hand holding the slingshot. There is a way around this last problem. For me with my arthritic hands, I am much more stable with a sideways hold than with an upright hold. I suspect that has something to do with the muscles in my arm, but am not up on my anatomy at the moment. A pistol grip rig could be held sideways as well as vertically, and you might investigate that. Some guys who aim hold the slingshot vertically, but I think most who aim hold it sideways, like Bill Hays. With a sideways hold, the bands can be drawn in correct orientation relative to the forks, even if the plane of the forks is perpendicular to the plane through the handle

Probably one of the most stable arrangements would be to have a pistol grip, but with the forks behind the wrist. However, that shortens the draw length, which reduces velocity and power.

Anyway, I am sure it will be fun for you to play around with it. Keep us posted, and best of luck.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> I've seen several of that style, and even have plans to make one myself. One reason you see so few is because they require a lot of work and usually must be two pieces. Many of us shoot thumb and forefinger high on the forks and pistol grip can't be shot that way. If there were some serious advantage to them, I'm sure some of the world-class marksmen on the forum would be shooting them. Personally, I think they are too restrictive of shooting style. I'm planning to build one to shoot extra-heavy bands. By all means, make one and tell us how it works.
> 
> Is this what you had in mind?
> 
> ...


Where are those from Henry?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Where are those from Henry?


From an older thread on this forum. Here's the link.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3207-should-a-slingshot-look-like-a-y/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I totally don't remember that thread. Interesting.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Galthoas said:


> So they do exist, the question is do they perform as I think, or are they not worth the time making?


I absolutely love mine, I can change from flats to tubes in around 30 seconds, by simply changing my ball forks to a prong that accommodates tubes. No hand slaps as it has a finger guard, and it fits the hand like ? I don't know...its brilliant! No other frame has given me so much consistency in longer distance shooting, and the ball forks are low, no wrist strain and pro long band life at fork end due to the incredible smoothness of the balls that are not grippy like some.smooth metals..


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I can see two problems with the design 1: That the extended 'barrel' of the pistol, will mean there will be more to compensate for, so the ammo will have more chances of connecting with the frame. 2: In the two finger grip catapults, there is a pivot where all the weight is, so it can be supported with the rest of the hand. In pistol shooting, you only have tension from the force travelling towards the body and hand, in sling-shooting, it goes both ways.
However, I can see an advantage; the forefinger pointing, could help with aim. And, with the single-band shooting style. and a short 'barrel' it might be a more accurate way to shoot that kind of set-up.
Worth experimenting with, and I'd definately try the single-band sets.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

just like the grip on a barnett diablo pro,take off the crap stabilisers,fit some flat bands and your good to go lol


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

The finger shield on my design has helped greatly in longer shots, as I can look down the ARM of it to determine a precise wrist angle.... A NORMAL y frame may feel good close up, but a small shaake or slight over turn of the wrist can be bad for longer shots, I guess its how you customize your frame to technique....


----------



## Galthoas (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the style of your slingshot Ben, and to be able to change between bands and tubes is a bonus I am sure. I appreciate the help all, as I plan on at least trying one frame like this.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi
I also build one and it s my favorite to shoot with
I have no problems with my wrist


----------



## Galthoas (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats actually very very close to what I was thinking Geckko. Although I would like to extend out the section just under the fork to have a place to rest my forefinger and thumb.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Never seen this?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4339-pistol-grip/


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Galthoas said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of this


i'm working on making a mold, or wrapping a steel frame in bondo or clay.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is one that I've made a couple of



















Atb rob


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

My take.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here are the two I tried


----------

